# Slim with new miniature deer fawn.



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Here are some pics of Slim with our new baby Muntjack Deer. Muntjack are miniature deer. The pics where sub posted to be of the deer but Slim couldn't stay out of the way lol.. See her slowly make her way onto the bed lol.

















































In this one a kitten attacked Slim and ran off lol...








I love this one








Here you can actually see how small this deer is.


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*AWWW! Did you rescue the little fawn? Its sooo cute :hug: *


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No we raise Muntjack deer here where I work and we take all baby animals here and bottle raise them so they very human friendly. We will have it for a few months then put it back with the herd. Then it will just come right up anytime someone goes into the pen. They are not wild you have to have an exotic animal license here in California to have them.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Holy crap you have some of the coolest animals... Fish is a lucky little girl!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

cute pics, but all i see is future good eating lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh my gosh... They are way toooooooo adorable together!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

wheezie said:


> cute pics, but all i see is future good eating lol


Naw they don't get big enough. Full grown they are a few inches above my ankle.

Measurements:
Head-Body Length- 90 to 110 cm
Shoulder height- 40 to 55 cm
Tail length- 15 cm
Weight- 10 to 20 kg

They are the oldest living deer. Dating back to 15-35 million years ago they are pre-historic


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Awww that is so sweet!!! I hope you were watching that baby closly I would hate to have to have it piddle on the bed. I had my baby goats do that I bought a tarp:hammer:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> I would hate to have to have it piddle on the bed. I had my baby goats do that I bought a tarp:hammer:


LOL.. No fear of piddle here I just wash my blankets. I have so many animals in and out that I have learned to deal with it lol..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You must have a washer and dyer at HOME I don't have to drive 17 miles one way to wash the clothes. UGH!!!


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

That is to freaking cute! Mikado I feel you on the washer & dryer thing we just moved into a house that has them but man the last 5 yrs without has been rough!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

frst off can i tell you how jelouse i am of you!!! ive always wanted a pet deer (sounds odd but hey i actually like them and i think it would be fn having a deer in the house lol!

those are great pics how do the other animals like having it in the house?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Slim is the only one allowed near her. My kittens try to attack her and Mae is not animals friendly. Why Other to dog are to hyper I I just don't trust them. Slim is very well natured and great with everything but baby rats. I of course so not leave her alone with the deer. The cats are the only animals I leave slim alone with. I am socializing Slim with everything we have on the ranch. She likes all the animals and shows no aggression. She doesn't much like the Llamas but that cause they don't like her. It is the Llamas instinct to go after dog type animals.


----------

